# 2 old bantam reels



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I was cleaning out my closet and I found these 2 old reels that my wife found at a garage sale some years ago. Now the first one had not been touched. The SG, I got it cleaned and looked over real closely in "07 cause I was planning on selling it. But deal fell through. _So I put it up. Any idea how old these are? I am thinking of getting the Bmag 1000 cleaned and checked out real good. Might try using it. _


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an original silver Bantam that my wife of 27 years bought me as a Christmas gift before we got married. I think it was around 1980. It does not have the mag control, is all silver, with wooden handles. Otherwise, it looks allot like yours. I have caught hundreds of bass with that reel, actually probably over a thousand by now. I only use it for fresh water and have since bought several of the black models like yours also. I still think they are one of the best bass/fresh water fishing reels ever made.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

These are mid to late 1980's. My schematics only show 1987, even for reels that were made in 1980. I know the 10SG model was around 1984 and the 100 should be 86-88.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

The "designed for professionals" moto on the side is awesome!

If you decide to use it be careful, you might become a professional :wink:.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe we need to start puting that on the current reels. Then when someone has a casting problem I can ask them if they are a pro or not :wink:


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Shimano's Bantam reels were introduced in 1978, followed by X-line rods in 1981.

found this blurb above on a website about shimano history. fyi


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Bantam Reel*



crhfish said:


> I have an original silver Bantam that my wife of 27 years bought me as a Christmas gift before we got married. I think it was around 1980. It does not have the mag control, is all silver, with wooden handles. Otherwise, it looks allot like yours. I have caught hundreds of bass with that reel, actually probably over a thousand by now. I only use it for fresh water and have since bought several of the black models like yours also. I still think they are one of the best bass/fresh water fishing reels ever made.


Same here. My wife bought me one for Christmas long ago.

I took the handle with the wooden knobs off and put it up and put a different handle on it.

Lots of fish and lots of memories with it. C2


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The BB1 was 1977. The Bantam name started then, but several models were released later. The Mag reels were not until the mid 1980's.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I would really like to get my hands on one of the Mag Plus BMP 251 lefties for parts. My wife has one she bought about 1990 and loves but the plastic tab on the mag adjustment broke and I can't find parts. Called Shimano a couple years ago hoping they might have some spares laying around but no joy. Great reels.


----------



## ol dirty basser (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, memories. I had a Bantam Mag 10X (very similar to your 10SG) in high school, and sometime around my senior year (in '89) I picked up the 1000 like in your pic. I later gave the 1000 to my cousin, and the 10X to one of my good friends. My friend STILL fishes the 10X, even after having to replace a part with a piece of paper clip. :biggrin:

To top it off, the 10X is still mounted on the rod I fished it on, an old pistol-grip Fenwick Eagle.


----------

